# Newbie question opn equipment



## Vitali (Nov 29, 2005)

*Newbie question on equipment*

Dear community

I understand you probably read lots of messages like that, but I would like to apology from the beginning

I have freshwater experience but have never tried surf. What I am looking for is your word of advice on equipment 

what I have in mind

Daiwa Sealine Surf rod 9' 1-5 oz 
Daiwa Emcaster reel 20/240 .... is it not too big ?
27 LB line .... here I don't know... may be that is a little heavy . But I am concerning about finger cuts until get used to hevy equipment ...

Some Kastmaster and Hopkins shorty lures 1 oz

I am not much bait fisherman so I looking forward to go with artificial lures

Or maybe I am going too heavy ...

Any advices or comments will be very much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

That combo sounds fine for typical bait and heavier lure fishing. What does your fishing consist of, where are you going to be fishing (bay, river, bulkhead, oceanfront) and for what species?

Line sounds somewhat heavy, with spinning tackle thinner diameter gets you better casting distance. That may or may not be a concern for your location. Unless you are fishing really heavy structure (rocks, pilings) I would drop down to 17 -20lb breaking strength mono. If you will be making powerful casts you might need a shock leader to absorb the stress of the cast so the rig doesn't snap off. 

Let us know what you will be doing / targeting and more refined answers will come to you.

Welcome to Pier and Surf!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The daiwa emcastpro reel is a bit of a big reel to use for the purpose of casting lures in my opinion. I have a daiwa emcastpro 5000 on my 12' rod and i use it for bait surf fishing. The reason i like the emcastpro is that it holds alot of line and the barrel is wide for long casters like myself. a 9 footer is perfect for casting metal and artificials. Most of the seasoned casters i see use a very small reel, i would think that the Penn reels would be a choice to use here. Depending on what fish you want to catch will be a decider of what metal and lures you would be using. They can be quite costly. The best bet is to go to a bait and tackle close to where u are deciding to fish and ask them what metals seem to be working best. It seems to be different variations of lure choice for diferent areas of water even though it is the same fish.

As for finger cuts just apply some sports tape around your pointer finger and it will take care of that problem or go to CVS and buy a box of rubber finger tip thimbles in the first aide aisle.


----------



## Vitali (Nov 29, 2005)

First thank for responses. Realy touched
I live in Warren county so as place of fishing it will be Sandy Hook or Bradley Beach ... I know they a litle far from each other but I don't know any other places by the shore yet.

As target fish, I would look for stiper ...

As I said I live a little far from the ocean I do not know that area at all. So local stores will be a little complicate for me, but I will try to google them.

KT_UMCP, thanks. You are right, most likely 5000 will be a little too big for that rod. I have Penn Prion 1800 I will put 17 Lb line , hope reel will hold about 100 yard ... that will be enough to start


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There is pretty good fishing at sandy hook right now also you might want to try out point pleasant beach and the bulkhead or IBSP which is way south of sandy hook. 

Go to www.pointpleasantbeach.com it will give you reports and all the info you will need on bait shop locations and alot of other helpful info.

Alot of casters like ursellf cast in the inlets where the current can be fairly strong and they cast the metal up current and let it drift downcurrent with a very slow retrieve. even a 7 footer medium action rod will do. As for me I like using Power pro-line but that is totally up to choice. Remeber that Power Pro line has no give at all and causes your pole and reel to take most of the punishment.

If you are planning to fish at point pleasant go to or call Alex's Bait shop they are vey friendly people and will tell you how the action has been as of late 732-295-9268 or visit pointpleasantbeach.com and go to fishing reports, they post almost daily from Alex's Bait shop.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep....*

What KT and The Sgt said, I also use power pro. I myself just into surf fishin. I use power pro on my smaller salr set ups, especially the metal.


----------



## Vitali (Nov 29, 2005)

Dear All

Thanks for your replies and advices

I got Power Pro and start with equipment I already have, as some more understanding surf fishing will be gained , I will buy something new. 


THanks for not letting waste my money


----------

